# Bulk latex and taper cutting ruler



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I ordered a 2m roll of Sumeike 0.7mm latex from Amazon. It was supposed to include a taper cutting ruler, but wasn't included. Checked with the seller (GM & BW) and they're out of the rulers and suggested I return the latex if I wanted the ruler included. The only other taper cut rulers I see on Amazon are more expensive than the band/ruler package. I'm definitely going to try Bill Hays' guillotine cutter method, but I really would like a good ruler. Any other recommendations for a fast shipping source for quality latex/ruler? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Your best bet is fb group Usa slingshot shooter for Band template state side Another Member here is guy a by the username truthornothing I believe he also makes acrylic templates to your specific dimensions. Hope this helps


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

andypandy1 said:


> Your best bet is fb group Usa slingshot shooter for Band template state side Another Member here is guy a by the username truthornothing I believe he also makes acrylic templates to your specific dimensions. Hope this helps


I'm not on Facebook, but I'll get my wife to pull it up for me. Thanks for the help.

Charles


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Andy, those look great. I think I'll check out Kevin on FB and might give them a try. Always had good results just using a machinist rule and marking, but his templates look very nice.

Thanks tor the tip,


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Raventree78 PM'd me and generously offered to send me an older adjustable taper jig that he doesn't use anymore????. I like the idea of being able to cut six bands at a time, but this may be better for now since I'm still figuring out what I like. I really appreciate everyone's help here. Seems like lots of good people!

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Brief update. I received the taper cutting ruler/jig from Raventree78 yesterday. I brought it to work today and made a few test cuts on paper. After seeing how accurate it is I decided to go ahead and risk a little latex. Tried a couple of different tapers and they're dead on. Probably not the best design for production cutting, but great for accurate personal use and trying different tapers. Thanks again to Raventree78!

Charles


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice man, very generous of raven tree


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I think tonight I'm probably the most excited 52 year old little boy on the entire forum :looney: . Thanks to Raventree78, I now have an accurate taper cutting ruler/jig for the Sumeike 0.7mm latex I bought. I also received a roll of black/amber tying band. I've been using waxed cotton with a constrictor knot for tying pouches, but really wanted to try the other. I've been shooting Pocket Predator Precise 0.75mm cut 20/12 x 25cm long at 400% with their tiny microfiber pouches. It's an easy draw and hits fairly hard, but at longer range it doesn't shoot 3/8" steel very flat. I really don't care for the little pouches so I've been making my own laminated leather ones sized to taste. I cut a bunch of 25/15 x 24cm (400% +/-) bands and tied on one of my pouches with the tying band. It feels great and definitely shoots flatter. My homemade pouches feel just right in my hand. I don't know if the color shows correctly in pictures, but the latex is orange. I've got it set up on the Mini Taurus TTF and I'm enjoying the frame. Thanks for everyone's help and encouragement. I've got lots of practicing ahead before I'm shooting really well, but I'm having more fun than a barrel of monkeys ????.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I talked to a buddy today and his friend has a small CNC laser cutter at home and said he'd be glad to cut a bunch of pouches for me. I think I'm going to send him a piece of laminated leather and let him cut 20-30 for me. Mine work fine, but they'll never be as consistent as a machine cut part. He's in the process of moving so it may be a few weeks, but I think it'll be interesting to see how they come out.

Charles


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice looking bandsets you've made there  Glad that cutting ruler is getting some use  That would be cool if your buddy could help you out with the pouches.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Nice looking bandsets you've made there  Glad that cutting ruler is getting some use  That would be cool if your buddy could help you out with the pouches.


I was pleasantly surprised that the ruler worked as well and as easily as it did. I've only used the first bandset for about 200 shots, but it seems to be holding up fine so far. My buddy is a mechanical engineer with a company that builds robotic palletizers. His friend is also an engineer there and built a small CNC laser a couple of years ago. He said he can either do a batch right now or in a few weeks after he moves. He said $20 to cut 30 or 40 pouches, largely to cover setup. I'm pretty sure on the dimensions I like, I'd just like to find the shape a bit. Rest assured some will be coming your way when I get them done. I'd like some feedback on them. I have no desire to sell slingshot pouches, but I really like the feel of the ones I've made and it'll be far cheaper to make a batch than ordering a bunch of kangaroo pouches.

Charles


----------

